# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > UP 3D Printers Forum >  bronzeFill filament

## car3less

Did anyone try bronzeFill filament from ColorFabb with Up! Plus 2? 
I tried woodFill and worked, but I was told I should't try the other one because the extruder would be clogged. Any experience to share?

----------


## JohnA136

I was told that for some of the exotics, you really need a large bore extruder? You can email or contact Matt from printedsolid.com and ask him.  He is our local ColorFabb distributer and has extensive knowledge on these specialty filaments re: temps, extruders, finishing.

----------


## car3less

ok. thanks!  :Smile:

----------

